# Distorted/low volume sound thru headphones



## truckeral (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi, I'd be grateful for any help (I've been to "Try this first").
I have a UK made laptop Evesham Quest Roma T37 running Windows XP SP2. I suddenly lost the sound from my headphone socket - it's very distorted and low volume. The built-in speakers work fine. Is there a procedure for correcting this using the settings in the computer or could it be a hardware problem? My laptop is 3 years old and no advice is available from the manufacturer now.
Alan


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Could be a simple thing like dirt in the sound port or a loose connection.
Try reseating the headphones-plug a couple of times.

Also - try the headphones with some other audio device to make sure they're OK.


----------



## truckeral (Jan 15, 2008)

It's been a long time in replying, I know, but I've been away. I did the things you suggested but no change in sound. I have just bought a USB sound card and this works OK, but I'm not sure the sound is as good as it was before the problem first started. The sound card I bought was a Comodow PD552 and it was very cheap on ebay. Is it worth paying a bit more to get better sound?
Alan


----------

